
Cloudponics GroBox:automated internet-connected in-home plant grow system - pvdkrogt
http://www.cloudponics.com
======
pvdkrogt
The GroBox is a fully automated internet-connected in-home system for growing
cannabis (and other plants) at home, it allows anyone to grow great quality
plants at home without any hassle, controlling the whole process from your
phone. Now on pre-order with 40% off

------
twvisitavisitb
Hey! I worked on something like this on my senior year project! At the time we
didn't have easily available SoCs like the Raspberry Pi or a 'strong'
smartphone app ecosystem we could use to make it as easily connected as things
are today. We used an Arduino hooked up to a laptop with a simple demo app
that changed humidity, temperature and lighting conditions for different
plants.

I always wondered whether or not the idea was viable. Good luck with this,
I'll be watching with interest.

You know I'd imagine you can do lots of cool stuff with this nowadays. Maybe
have a camera in there to see how the plants are doing, etc.

~~~
pvdkrogt
Thanks! we have a live camera in one of our test systems!
[http://www.cannabislivestream.com](http://www.cannabislivestream.com)

